# Your wrists



## Plank (Jun 23, 2006)

Hello fellow Aikidoka 

I've just got back from training today, and I was an uke for someone doing their grading. They had a practice session beforehand and I was uke for that too :whip:

But to my point, my wrists kinda hurt; I stretched them well beforehand, and they were good to get twisted, but have any of you (older/other) Aikidoka had any problems with your wrists later in life? I don't usually come back with wrists like this, but I thought I'd ask now since there's a little pain  Although I am only 18 years old and have been doing for Aikido for only 2 years.

Thank you :asian:


----------



## Jenna (Jun 23, 2006)

Plank said:
			
		

> Hello fellow Aikidoka
> 
> I've just got back from training today, and I was an uke for someone doing their grading. They had a practice session beforehand and I was uke for that too :whip:
> 
> ...


Hello my friend  welcome to MT!! I love your ID and of course wonder what it means??? but yes gradings are as you know WAY more full-on than normal sessions and I suspect you have been a victim of a little overzealousness as the helpless uke.. awww poor you.. ha! Now of course had you been a complete beginner I would have had sympathy for your little wrists not yet conditioned but my friend since you have been training two years I suspect your are a right hard nut and so I will say it is all good experience and absolutely FOR REAL confrontations seldom leave you in such good shape as a mere sore wrist..

But seriously I will say do NO stretching until the soreness subsides. You may have a little bruising a few damaged capillaries maybe a little DOMS so give your wrists a PROPER rest for a coupla days if at all possible. 

I can claim no great age (or wisdom) but there is no evidence that our training causes lasting damage in fact quite the opposite provided adequate stretching is performed.. and NO! NOT that rushed 30 second job I see you doing there and I know we all do at one time or another but PROPER LONG stretches 5 mins.. once these are done it will ensure the muscles are properly elongated the ligaments have sufficiently oxygenated blood and consequently that cartilege and bones are protected from the rotations.. but rest them up for a bit - and rub in your fav topical muscle application.

Good luck and hope to see ya round.. 

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## pstarr (Jun 23, 2006)

Yes, wait until your wrists are "back to normal" and then practice regularly (not just in class) to stretch them and also to strengthen them.


----------



## Plank (Jun 24, 2006)

Hehe, OK great thanks both of you, I appreciate the responses 

I'll give them a break over the weekend and stretch them throughout the week. I must admit my wrists aren't that strong, (stronger than they were when I started, though!) I've been training twice a week but haven't been doing stretches out of class. I'll try that to see if I can strengthen them up!

Thank you again :asian:


----------



## Drac (Jun 24, 2006)

*Jenna *and *pstarr* beat me to it..Heal a bit then start off again slowly...


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Jun 24, 2006)

I would also suggest putting some time into some special exercises to strengthen them over time...shouldn't be any problem once that is done.


----------



## spinkick (Jul 6, 2006)

I've got pretty resiliant wrists now, but back in the day i had problems, try todoing pushups on the back of your hands, that should help a little bit   

Instead of pusing on your palms put the backs of your hands where the palms would be with your fingers facing inward. then do pushups.

Start of easy maybe only a few at a time eventually work up then turn your turn your fingers so they point outwards that will be a little harder


I have more tips for your wrists send me a message if your interested im not going to write it all down if your not even going to read this again ahah


----------



## Korppi76 (Jul 7, 2006)

Wrists need sometimes just rest to get better. I had chronical tenosynovitis (? What is that in english? inflammation in both wrists) before my 2. Dan test. I trained too much and I have quite weak wrists so they got sore. After test I had to keep 3 weeks training break to get them better.

I noticed that training punchs and pushups while holding hands on fist helps.
I can't do normal pushups nowadays because I didnt let my wrists heal enought when I was younger.


----------



## Aikido13 (Aug 10, 2006)

Didnt O'Sensai say that the pain you felt in your wrists meant you were working out the impurities?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 10, 2006)

Everyone has good advice.  When my wrists are very, very sore I just try and let them heal as much as possible.  I have one wrist that is very sore quite often now. (most of the last year)  With this wrist I usually wear an elastic brace (TruFit) and that really helps it.  Good luck.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Yari (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm with the rest before continue. But not rest from Aikido, just the pressure on the wrist. But consider this: maybe you should do your writst warmups not as hard as you do today. So instead of doing it hard while your warming up, you do it softly, like massaging your wrist.

/yari


----------

